
The Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized Bitcoin Scaling Solution - lifeisstillgood
https://medium.com/@jonaldfyookball/mathematical-proof-that-the-lightning-network-cannot-be-a-decentralized-bitcoin-scaling-solution-1b8147650800
======
lifeisstillgood
So, yes inflammatory and yes it's early days, but I am interested in getting
my head round Lightning, and this seemed an interesting take.

A second interesting take that I don't quite get is that the payment channel
sets a limit on the amount of money (bitcoin) that can be transferred to the
amount the parties commit in setting up the channel.

Also the money seems to be "locked up". let's say I want to have a payment
channel between my employer and me. we set up a channel of the monthly amount.
And then ... we pay me and Inwant to spend it onwards. so i cash out. that has
now got two blockchain transactions and we need to do it again next month?

Or is there a way to onward spend still on the lightning network?

